# Vietnam's stock market to lure 54 bln USD from SOEs equitized



## akamaz (14 September 2007)

Vietnam's stocks market value will increase by 54 billion U.S. dollars in the next two years, due to the equitization of a number of big state-owned enterprises (SOEs)...
Full story:
http://vietstocknews.blogspot.com/2007/09/vietnams-stock-market-to-lure-54-bln.html


----------

